# Weirdest fish caught trolling ?



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

What is the weirdest fish / thing you have caught tolling lures.
Trolled for about 100 metres along a nice dropoff looking for flatties this arvo after work,
noticed my rod had stopped vibrating, thought to myself chunk of weed or some twig / stick etc.
Get the rod out of it's holder sure enough it had some weight on the end of it.
Wind it in to see this weird mother, we call them oyster fish, never caught one on a lure before!! :shock: 
Caught a flattie later so all was good :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I just hate to see a question raised but no body answers.....a grinner....probably not all that unusual, catfish, not really all that strange either. Cor(moron)t.....not really a fish, but very bothersome, especially when his buddy wants to join in and help with the release. Yep, I guess most of what I catch trolling is normal stuff, mostly squire....perhaps I will catch that 150Kg King George Whiting tomorrow......man eater.....Brisbane .....that would be weird!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Never seen that fish before but i love your lure. What is it


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i haven't caught anything unusual by trolling but i did catch one of those stargazers once.... didn't know they were good eating tho....... ugly bugger tho!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ambitious leatherjacket caught on a trolled Chubby at Tuross


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

not a fish as such but once caught a sea snake on a rapala and didnt i want that lure back but i had to ask myself how much finally got it back afetr some surgery using a gaff and an oar


----------



## jimmybob (Aug 10, 2007)

this spun me out..trolling right up the far reaches of ningi creek, im amonst the mangroves and got nailed by this!!...bricked me for 5 minutes then took off...didnt have a clue what it was gunna be..didnt think pike eels would take a lure...took it bankside for a few pics....nasty fella it was too :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Andybear: Only someone with your incredible expertise would be able to catch one of those 15o kg King George Whiting. Putting them into the yak for the paddle home is the difficult part I guess.

Jimmybob: Those pike eels are nasty vicious creatures. I think it was wise ya took it on the bank to photograph. Last time I caught one, I pulled it onto shore and it took off after me. In the yak? I would not try and land it.

The pic is of Gatesy in Sydney and a toadfish on a SX40 I think, about a year back. I can't recall if he was trolling or just casting around. Gatesy is good on the lures. Pretty amazing anyway. [The toadfish on a lure I am talking about.]


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Well it wasn't trolling, just spinning but have a look at this!

Caught in my mates dam near Tuena NSW.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a big fat ugly toad - about 40cm long...... :shock:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sitonit said:


> not a fish as such but once caught a sea snake on a rapala and didnt i want that lure back but i had to ask myself how much finally got it back afetr some surgery using a gaff and an oar


 gaff and an oar :shock: :lol: mind you looking at Troppos picture of 1 i can understand...


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

the squid were thick off sunnyside one summers afternoon, I though I had hooked up a bit of weed that kept swimming away??


----------



## RobDrew (Sep 15, 2007)

Trolling jackal chubby in 25ft of water along a steep drop off bank on the Dawson River Weir at Moura.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably this I'd say. Poddy called it a sock puppet and thats exactly what it looked like. Hooked at Burrum Heads a week or so ago.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

bump, 
Got a stingray on a lure, hooked him in the wing, felt like massive head shakes.
Thought I had a monster croc on, took at least 10 min to get him at the yak, & he wasn't too happy either. Neither was I :lol:


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a Kingfisher Grab my lure once and fly into a nearby tree, lucky the little guy didn't actually get hooked. It all happened so fast didnt get the chance to take a pic.


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

Caught a numbfish off Surfside Batemans Bay. Thankfully a guy tossing SPs in the shallows showed me one a few weeks before.Looks like an old hot water bottle. Try getting one of those off your lure without blowing your arm off with the shock. Cheers Robbie.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Humboldt.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Landed a squire hooded through the eye the other week. Not weird i guess, but certainly shows the advantage of having the line out.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Adult green turtle off Wello Point (Brisbane).
Coral Trout, great barrier reef (didnt think a trout would take a lure, but hey, suits me).
Three inch long taylor on a four inch lure, inner harbour, Sydney.
Mutton bird, south head, sydney.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Zed said:


> Humboldt.


Geez your keen having your leg hanging over the side the bad rap those "pirahnas" of the cephalapod world get. I wonder how much of hype about these squid is true. Pat.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

Physhopath said:


> What is the weirdest fish / thing you have caught tolling lures.
> Trolled for about 100 metres along a nice dropoff looking for flatties this arvo after work,
> noticed my rod had stopped vibrating, thought to myself chunk of weed or some twig / stick etc.
> Get the rod out of it's holder sure enough it had some weight on the end of it.
> ...


That's a Giant Toadfish [page 752 Grants Guide] They're found in plague proportion up here. We catch them up to three foot long, they can bite straight through trebles with their fused front "teeth" & are quite toxic. A toxin called tetrodotoxin is concentrated in the liver and roe and to a lesser extent in the flesh. It causes paralysis, convulsions and then death there's no known antodote. The Japanese actually eat it, it's called FUGU in Japanese, each year several die from eating it.


----------



## tassie2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hows this one?

I was trolling lures about 2 miles off beautiful Coromandel in North Island New Zealand.
With old pommy in law uncle Johnny driving his boat..

We hooked a few nice fish in real deep water.
After about and hour I hooked something real solid and hard to reel up.
We both were thinking a huge fish.
About 20 feet down we see this white thing like a big snake coming up.

I had hooked onto some sort of surveyors fibreglass tape measure that was a 500 yards long!
It was nautical in brand and markings in fathoms and feet.
Took about 10 minutes to get it up and store it on the boat.
Looked old to us.

Back at the ramp the waiting wives aked how big our fish were.
We told em 10 pounds and 500 yards long..
A unusual fishing story?

PS have fished other NZ areas offshore. The variety and amount of fish offshore was unbelievable.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

tassie2 said:


> ...Back at the ramp the waiting wives aked how big our fish were.
> We told em 10 pounds and 500 yards long..
> A unusual fishing story?


How do you know it was that big? Brag mats don't come that long.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

i get quite a few flounder trolling in S.A. 

*****


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

DiggerRob said:


> An Albatross!


What Flavour was it?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

dru said:


> Adult green turtle off Wello Point (Brisbane).


Yep, I did this twice in two trips to Wello last year, though the second was on a cast soft plastic. I figure it's a little bit of revenge for the bastards always surfacing next to me and scaring the sheet out of me!


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I've caught a couple of seagulls while trolling a popper once.


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

I caught this while trolling off Cairns. Not sure how it managed to catch my lure since it has no tail, but I'm also not sure why it needed to eat since it has no stomach!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

RackRaider said:



> I've caught a couple of seagulls while trolling a popper once.


I caught an adult osprey on a HB. Luckily it was not hooked, just tangled and as I wound it into the yak, the line untangled. I really wasn't sure what i was going to do with it.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yikes. I would not want to deal with an angry/freaked osprey. A harpy is bad enough.
<rimshot>


----------

